
Ask HN: What's the best app for group messaging? - nemesis1637
I&#x27;m taking a group of college students to Canada (from the US) and don&#x27;t really want everyone to have to turn on international text and&#x2F;or data. Assuming we have regular access to wifi, what&#x27;s the best app for us all to communicate?
======
vskarine
Kik has pretty good group messaging

------
fatimafouda
Slack.

Also, there's nothing wrong with WhatsApp..

